# xenopus food



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have been feeding xenopus food from http://www.xenopus.com and I will say, it has produced big, fat tinc tads quickly.

But I wouldn't recommend it all the time, because it seems that they grow a little too fast this way (Xenopus Express' clawed sinking frog food is 52% protein) and it lacks astaxanthin that frog / tadpole bites has (for carotenoids). One thing I like about Xenopus Express" food is that it doesn't cloud the water and stays together in pellet for for longer periods. 

My Silurana paratropicalis pair love the stuff and will refuse other types of dry food, including Frog and Tadpole Bites. If they miss pellets in their tank, the pellets will stay as pellets for up to a day before they begin to fall apart...one complaint I have about frog /tadpole bites.

My dwarf frogs actually prefer it over the frog / tadpole bites because it doesn't turn to mush as quickly, but they can only eat a few at a time because they are significantly larger.

I'm thinking about trying the tadpole food, but Xenopus tadpoles are filter feeders, so one has to be careful not to cloud the water like spirulina can. I've killed tadpoles many times in the past from too much spirulina causing the water quality to go to hell.


----------

